# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Wake Initiated Lucid Dreams (WILD) >  >  Tip to help with swallow reflex

## angie746

Hey fellow dreamers...How many people say "how can I stop swallowing when I do a WILD"...well I shall hand over my technique..I have been using it for as long as I can remember and for me it's works brilliantly so I thought you may like to try it. It's not to do with relaxing, it's just a way to stop the swallow reflex operating as much as it usually would. When you lie down and get comfy close your mouth and just push your tongue forward a little so that it is against your bottom teeth, now all you have to do it suck your cheeks in, you will feel the suction on your tongue..now you can allow your jaw to relax a little but you will still feel some suction..that is ok you need to have that little suction there...now take the focus off your mouth or throat and just focus on your breathing or counting...you should notice that the swallow reflex is more dormant than usual and the urge to swallow is alot easier to resist...This is a great worker for me and I hope it helps you also..good luck  :smiley:  ::D:

----------


## Arch

I find it easier to cope with this when I lie on my side.
Good guide :p

----------


## nito89

*Hmmm... I will be trying this with my WILD tonight. Thanks for the info*

----------


## angie746

Like I say it works very effectivley with me but thats not to say it's for everyone..good luck  :smiley:

----------


## Darkmatters

That's a good description. Actually I have to do this in order to make my mouth even stay closed at all, or it just sags open and then I'll dry out my mouth and tongue by mouth-breathing all night, or end up drooling all over my pillow or my face.   ::lol:: 

Just last night I read a thread saying that doing just the opposite - loosening the lower jaw and relaxing the tongue so it lays down low in the jaw - helps to shut off the mental chatter. So many conflicting ideas!!   :Oh noes: 

Which to do, which to do??!! 

I guess the point is to try them all and see what works for you.

----------


## angie746

Hi Darkmatters I totally agree...the best option is to try them all out..I have tried tham all and never seen this one ..I just happened to do it one night while being silly and thought...hmm, wander if this would be good in a WILD and for me it's a no miss..always works but it wont be for everyone..anyway let me know how it goes , would be interested to see if it works for you  :smiley:

----------

